# Pink Pistol



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Never thought I would be looking for one of these.

Does anyone have experience with this model, good, bad?

Anyone know who might deal in these local and can get me two in by Christmas? I'm desperate for a gift idea, so when in doubt by guns.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=GM421263


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Saw some pink pistols in Mikes earlier this week. Give them a call.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, I will call in the morning.

I'm searching to see who else may make a pink pistol.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

I know walther makes pink pistols in the P22 and pk380 i think, as for the taurus i own a 24/7 model and i love it


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check the pawn and gun on Michigan, I was in there about amonth or 2 ago and remember them having the taraus .380 for like 249 bucks or something..I cant remember if they had pink ones or not..But If they did'nt im sure he could order afew..They were brand new..


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Academy Sports had a couple of different pistols in pink and purple.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

My wife saw a Sig Mosquito in pink at a show...that's what she wants now!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Outcast has a Pink 380, cant remember if it was a taurus or not, price was 240 I think.

TRP


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

You will need to buy a complete new wardrobe since pink doesn't go with just anything.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

TheCaptKen said:


> You will need to buy a complete new wardrobe since pink doesn't go with just anything.


#1 :thumbup:

I did see one at Uber's but I think they were preparing for memorial day.

give Naomi a call


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Jays has a pink P3AT call miles at tradewinds get his price and jays will match it.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

THAT taurus is better for women shooters, very soft shooting gun

the TCP 738 and the keltec p3at have a shit-ton of snap, ladies dont seem to like


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would walk 5 miles in the snow, up hill both ways before I would give Jays a chance to "*match a price"*. I always look for the best price, and yes I call Jays or stop by and give them a chance when shopping around. However, their staff (Crestview Store) are taught to try and see how stupid the customer is and throw out a high first price or they have their items priced high so they feel good when/if they come down some. 

I buy several guns a year, this year I have bought even more. However, Jays has not even come close to others. 

*Example:* I have never bought a gun from Outcast, never been in the store or really know where they are located other than near the Navy base. I called Jays in Crestview and Outcast last week and based on quotes over the telephone Outcast beat Jays by approximately 80.00 bucks. It has happened many times before with other stores and Jays.

Just my experience, others may love the place.





Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Jays has a pink P3AT call miles at tradewinds get his price and jays will match it.


----------

